
Show HN: The Portfolio Website I Submitted with My Stanford Application - 18nleung
https://www.nathanhleung.com/
======
18nleung
Hi HN! I'm a high school developer who just went through the college
admissions process. Along with my Common Application, I submitted this website
to Stanford to show them a little bit of what I've done with technology over
my high school career. The site was built over three months last summer with
Webpack and React.

It's among one of the best websites I've built to date, and even though they
were unfortunately unable to offer me a place in their class of 2022, I
thought you guys would be interested.

I hope you like it, and please feel free to leave any comments or questions --
I just recently added a mobile version as a result of feedback on my previous
submission, and I'm always looking for ways to make it better.

Nathan

------
acutesoftware
Not a bad effort - a little heavy on resources, but I suppose the point is to
showcase a lot of things and a bit of bling is not out of place.

I like the candour of your text, esp "dont have any customers" \- nice to see!

When linking to your other website, there is a 404 on the todo app
[https://www.leungenterprises.com/work](https://www.leungenterprises.com/work)

Also, those three divs might like a gap / border between them as it currently
looks a bit muddled.

Cheers

------
bufferoverflow
Your simple website is completely broken with JS off. It requires 614KB of JS
in 2 different request. Also 2 CSS files.

Also the whole thing looks like a cheap template.

It's not bad for a high schooler, but you can do better.

~~~
18nleung
Thanks for your feedback. The JavaScript is essential because the entire site
is built in React (it's pretty much an SPA), but outside of that what would
you suggest I change? I haven't taken any formal design classes so pointers in
that direction would be appreciated!

